
Sony's Next-Gen Developer Framework to Be Based on GNUstep and Objective-C - pmjordan
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/11/24/snap
======
mitjak
An excerpt from the official announcement made earlier, and currently also on
the front page. I'd downvote if I could.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
And, incidentally, where I found the aforementioned link.

